# Delete Files between certain times



## mrees (Oct 6, 2012)

Hi there every1

Im still only at a very basic learning level trying to get my head around batch files
Id love some help if someone has a spare minute 

Im trying to create a batch file that searches a USB connected drive (F:\) and all subfolders and deletes any JPG files that has a create time between 7PM to 6AM. It needs to delete files on any given day

What Im doing is a time lapse video over several months.
The camera takes tens of thousands of images and I don't need photos between 7PM and 6AM as they occupy too much space and its night 

Any help would be awesome
Thanks again


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Was helping a person earlier in the year do the same thing. Your code will be dependent on your Regional Date and Time settings you have set in system properties.
http://forums.techguy.org/dos-other/1042906-batch-delete-files-created-between.html


----------

